# 46 gallon Semi planted tank?



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

hi guys, i just wanna share what i have. I just built this yesterday. i only planted not even half of the tank because im putting angels in this tank so i figured they need their space. 

let me know what you guys think and give me some suggestions on what else i can do with this tank! and if you guys know any store or anyone that sells amano shrimps let me know! i would love to have them!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe grow some stryogen or some kind of carpeting plant in the sand, like glosso or hc

thad look nice and stay short leaving space for the fishies


love the design btw!!! 

one question do you have anything separating the sand and gravel? also do you have anything to airate the sand

looks good!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

and put some shrimp in there or something for fresh food, theyll be able to breed in your forest


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice layout! However, I think the dwarf sags might creep out onto the sand. I agree with Joe about adding some shrimps.

But make sure you add the shrimps first, and start with small angels.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

ill be able to sell some cherries soon, i looked in last night and saw tons of tiny babies all over the glass. and just trim the vals and keep em dense it will look nice, i would use styrogen on the border of the glass and fill the inside with glosso or hc


----------

